# It's been a while!! (now with a couple of pics)



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi people and after many attempts to log in I got fed up with it I just didn't bother any more but today I thought I would give it a serious go because of a change in my car.

I had decided to chop in my TTR for something a little bit more 'pipe and slippers' and decided on an A6 but which one? Well after much reading and searching I actually found one from my local Audi dealer.

I wanted:
Quattro (top of the list)
Auto
3.0 diesel or maybe a 2.7 at a push
Preferably a Le Mans edition
Black with black interior
Under £20,000

And I found it today and put a deposit down on it to pick up on the 4th Feb - there is a reason for this time delay but I won't bore you with it. It's a 3.0 litre A6 TDi Le Mans Quattro saloon in Phantom black with black leather interior, technology pack etc, etc, It's got most of the normal wobbly bits fitted already, a couple of very minor grazes on the bodywork but are just a polishing out job with no damage to the paint and the dealer will sort these out, 35,000 miles, one years tax, MoT, Audi parts and labour warranty, new tyres all round and all for £15995.

I was going to go for a newish Jag XJ 2.7 diesel (old shape) but after speaking to a few owners and reading the forums, they do seem to be suffering from aluminium corrosion now which put me off in the end, the corrosion occurs around the bottom of all doors and A and C roof pillars. As per normal with a lot of car companies, Jaguar are very reluctant to owning up to this and most owners appear to be left getting this fixed themselves without any help from Jaguar - note that I say most, not all.

Anyway, the deed is done and A6 bought so I shall have to start thinking about what to do with the TTR, I'm 95% convinced that I shall strip the car of all mods and put the standard car up on Pistonheads and just see what happens, it's not worth a lot and I will price it to sell rather than hang on to it for a top dollar price, once I've got all the bits off I'll then pop them up on here in the For Sale section. I'm in no rush so I can take my time getting the bits off.

I can't get into my photo album at the moment but as soon as I sort that out I will post up a couple of pics which I took with my phone.

Good to be able to log on again, sorted in the end by going to the .com site rather than the .co.uk site. 

Graham


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Graham Graham Graham, selling the first one was a mistake, to then build the second one up to be one of the finest mk1 TTR's in the country and then sell is is just plain daft........


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Agreed


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do you need the money for the new car? Just park it somewhere warm and dry and drive it on sunny Sundays.

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Graham, good to see you around again!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Keeping the car has gone through my mind too, I don't need to sell the car to raise the cash for the A6. The only downside to keeping it is that it means another car to look after and I'm not sure that I can be bothered if I'm honest. The TT is a little cracker though and goes like hot snot off a shovel (thanks Wak, you did a fantastic job on the remap :wink: ), but she does need a few bob spending on her as regards general maintenance and again, I'm not sure I want to do that at the moment.

As I said, I've not totally made my mind up yet and I know what you're saying is kind of right but I think I'll just sleep on it and not rush into things, I'm sure I'll know what to do when the time is right.

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dont do it mate you will be back again in a few years you know you will [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Some rubbish quality pics of the A6 here but it will give you some idea.

Graham


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Good to have you back you old git, shame it is to hear you are moving on :-( you have pm.

Charlie


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Charlie said:


> Good to have you back you old git, shame it is to hear you are moving on :-( you have pm.
> 
> Charlie


The TT might go but I shall still hang around - like most people do so you won't be getting rid of me that easily especially now that I've got the hang of this log-in malarkey. :wink:

PM replied by the way.

Graham


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice Graham. Been looking at the same but in Avant. That's why I was surprised when you mentioned the price. Think we'll probably end up with one this year as the Beemer is starting to get even more costly.

The only things _ would change on yours are the colour* and the fact it's a saloon.

*Only because large, dark cars are a PITA to polish._


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

PS. Wish I could afford to buy your TTR.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Kell said:


> PS. Wish I could afford to buy your TTR.


Hi Kell, I must admit that at first I was going to steer clear of black because of the PIA 'thang' to keep clean but I thought I've never had a black car before so I'll give it a go - when they are clean then they can look really good - we shall see.

You never know about not affording my car - you don't know yet what I shall be asking for it. :wink: It won't be a lot though, I will want to sell it - not make a stack of money on it and the only way to do that is be realistic with the price and also decide if I want to sell it as it is or strip it of all the mods which seems a shame but again, I've got to be realistic about it.

Graham


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Graham my friend you selling your car makes me very sad


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok graeme just give to me since I've recently had to sell mine!

I'll look after her for ya and send the odd photo and give you loads of updates on her


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jamman said:


> Graham my friend you selling your car makes me very sad


It's not sold yet James. :wink:



KammyTT said:


> Ok graeme just give to me since I've recently had to sell mine!
> 
> I'll look after her for ya and send the odd photo and give you loads of updates on her


Blimey! That sounds like an offer I could hardly refuse. Mmm, let me think about it. OK, I've thought about it and.. No! :lol:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

So good to see ou around again Graham. Cannot believe you're selling that gorgeous TTR though 

Nice looking A6 though. You are going to be cursing buying black in no time, given the size of it! :lol:

P.S. I hope you'll still come along to Kneesworth with all the other ex-TT Kneesworth Crew 

P.P.S. Still can't believe you're selling!

P.P.S. Can I have first refusal on your wheels?!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Don't worry Paul, I'll still be coming to the Kneesworth meets as and when I can.

Graham

PS. Wheels won't be sold separately. :wink:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Don't worry Paul, I'll still be coming to the Kneesworth meets as and when I can.
> 
> Graham


  


Love_iTT said:


> PS. Wheels won't be sold separately. :wink:
> 
> Graham


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Truly saddened to see such a wonderful TT leaving the forum, but pleased to learn you will still be about on here


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Welcome back Graham!

You were missed at Kneesworth Christmas Do!

Welcome to the A6 owners club. I just about qualify... :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Tim, thanks for the welcome back. :? Yeah, sorry to have missed the Christmas 'Do' but $hit happens. Anyway, hopefully next year will see me there but really looking forward to getting to the next meet sometime in Feb -March, maybe see you then.

So what car have you got now for you to 'just about qualify for the A6 owners club'? An S6? If you have it's got to be the Avant knowing you. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Hi Tim, thanks for the welcome back. :? Yeah, sorry to have missed the Christmas 'Do' but $hit happens. Anyway, hopefully next year will see me there but really looking forward to getting to the next meet sometime in Feb -March, maybe see you then.
> 
> So what car have you got now for you to 'just about qualify for the A6 owners club'? An S6? If you have it's got to be the Avant knowing you. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Graham


Close Graham.....From his "I'm back" thread a few weeks ago...


jampott said:


> Oh, and I'm now pootling around in a Nov '10 Daytona Grey RS6 Avant. :lol:


It's a bit of a monster, cunningly diguised a family estate :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

:lol: :lol: Well I kind of guessed that it it would have an 'S' and a '6' in it somewhere but I didn't think of the 'R' bit. I got the 'Avant bit right too. :wink:

Ooooh, I shall have to have a look at that next time then.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

It looks 99% sure that I will have my A6 delivered to me on Saturday morning (instead of Wednesday when it was scheduled for), I won't be able to drive it until Wednesday 1st but that gives me time to delve into all the controls, sort the phone out etc and also give it a bit of a detail so that come Wednesday it should be ready for me to take it for it's first proper drive without me having to think "What's this button do". 

I'll see if I can get some pics up over the weekend sometime (if it arrives that is).

Graham


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sounds like a fun few days


----------

